# Thunderbird & RSS



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

I read TCF regularly by RSS along with another forum. The other forum appears with the actual page in the body, while TCF only shows the text of the first post. Is there anyway to get them to appear the same? Also,both forums are vBulletin

Brennan


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry BrennanU, I don't think there is currently a way to do that

where did you grab the other RSS from? I looked around on surpasshosting but couldn't find a feed that had comments in it


----------



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, looking at it, I found that I am using a feedburner feed. The thing that confuses me is that when you view both feeds: 
http://feeds.feedburner.com/surmunity
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/external.php?type=RSS2
Ii IE7, they both look the same.


----------

